Ask HN: Engineers, what are good excuses you've used to avoid meetings? - stewartma
======
clintonb
No excuses. Use numbers. Every hour of your time costs the company a certain
amount of money. If you include salary, bonus, equity, benefits, etc., the
cost for an engineer could be hundreds of dollars per hour. If your manager
can't understand that, and ensure you have more time for actual work, it might
be time to seek a better manager.

------
bradknowles
I’m not needed here.

This has no relevance to me.

You know where I sit. Let me know if there is anything you actually need me
for.

